# Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012



## xbxmxnn (18. Dezember 2011)

Der Veranstaltungskalender des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012 wird gerade fertig und in den kommenden Tagen auf der Verbandsseite eingestellt, ebenso wie die Ausschreibungen; die Brandungstermine sind folgende:

13.-15. April DMV-Brandungsanglertage in Kiel / Schönberg
12.-14. Oktober DMV- Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen

16.-18. November folgen dann die Deutschen Brandungsanglertage, wieder in Heiligenhafen, und vom

07.-09. Dezember das Königsangeln in Kiel / Schönberg

Wer sich für die ersten beiden Veranstaltungen anmelden möchte oder Interesse daran hat, kann sich gerne an mich oder an unseren Referenten für das Brandungsangeln, Frank Wielgoß, wenden, die Kontaktinformation steht ebenfalls auf der Verbandsseite.


----------



## Boedchen (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

 Fein , endlich die Sinnlose Zeit verplanen und die Wichtigen dinge in den terminkallender Eintragen 

Freue mich drauf und Hoffe auf reichlich Wiedersehen.
#h


----------



## browning44 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Moin,

mich würde mal interessieren ob an dieser Veranstaltung jeder teilnehmen kann oder muss man um teilzunehmen in einem bestimmten Verband sein???
Ist es eine Art DM im Brandungsangeln???


Gruß browning44|wavey:


----------



## Boedchen (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*



browning44 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob an dieser Veranstaltung jeder teilnehmen kann oder muss man um teilzunehmen in einem bestimmten Verband sein???
> Ist es eine Art DM im Brandungsangeln???
> ...



Die Veranstalltung ist eine Veranstalltung des DMV,
Siehe Link unten bei Abu

Deutsche Meisterschaft ist es nicht, sondern ein Treffen von Brandungsinteressierten die alle ein Hobby haben , und DAS ist Super Habe dort sehr viele kennengelernt von dehnen man sonst nur liest oder Sieht. Glaube mir, wenn du Branungsangeln magst triffst du dort jede menge gleichgesinnte die das Meer , den Strand und das Hobby mögen  :vik:


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Genau so ist es; viele Angler, dabei viele Bekannte, und wen man noch nicht kennt, lernt man halt kennen. #6

Teilnehmen kann jedes Mitglied im DMV oder DAV.

Und DM... nun ja, früher hießen die Veranstaltungen des DMV anders, aber die Zeichen der Zeit verbieten es, Wettangeln auszutragen oder Veranstaltungen, auf denen man sich weiterführend qualifizieren kann oder soll, aber wie auch bei anderen Veranstaltungen und Verbänden gibt es eine Wertung und Souvenirs und... alles klar? 

Oben nicht aufgeführt übrigens die internationalen Veranstaltungen, für die man sich nicht ohne weiteres anmelden kann, sondern zu denen man eingeladen wird; in 2012 beispielsweise die Weltmeisterschaft im Brandungsangeln in den Niederlanden (lettzes Jahr Italien, davor Südafrika!). Dies liegt daran, dass pro Nation nur ein Verband dem Weltverband angehören kann, in Deutschland gehört der DAV dem Weltangelverband CIPS an und der Deutsche Meeresanglerverband als Spezialverband im DAV dem Weltmeeresangelverband FIPS/M, darum kann der DMV auch Angler einladen, ihn bei solchen Veranstaltungen zu vertreten.


----------



## browning44 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Erstmal danke für die Antworten,

das hört sich alles ziemlich interresant an!!! Ich bin jetzt seit mehreren Jahren in einem Verein und besitze somit auch den Deutschen Sportfischer Pass, bin ich damit berechtigt an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen???
Wenn ja, bis wann müsste ich mich dann anmelden???

Sorry schonmal für die vielen fragen aber ich habe noch nie an solch einer Veranstaltung teilgenommen und hätte wirklich einmal interesse an solch einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen...

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Der Sportfischerpass reicht zwar in der Regel nicht, weil Du entweder im DAV oder im DMV Mitglied sein solltest - sofern Du in irgendeinem Verein oder Club bist, bist Du wahrscheinlich auch Mitglied entweder im DAV oder VDSF, aber das kann man klären; allerdings lassen wir niemanden im Regen stehen, wenn Du also mitmachen möchtest ist das sicherlich möglich, auch wenn Du noch kein Mitglied bist, solltest Du aber öfter an den DMV-Veranstaltungen teilnehmen wollen, legen wir Dir bestimmt einen Eintritt irgendwann nahe :g

Ich kann Dir ja das aktuelle Verbandsheft mal zukommen lassen, es ist gerade im Druck; möchtest Du das richtige Heft, oder reicht es als pdf-Datei? Dann müsstest Du mir mal Deine Mailadresse per PN schicken.

Viele Grüße,


Dirk


----------



## browning44 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Ich meine das ich im VDSF bin, ich wäre dir in nächster Zeit mal meine Adresse schicken...


----------



## heini mück (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Wenn dann würde ich ja eintreten und mitmachen wollen.
der spassfaktor ist doch sehr hoch bei den ganzen kollegen.


----------



## Boedchen (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Jo Spass haben wir alle mal
Naja, beitreten muss er ja nicht , nur wird er später drumm bettel rein zu dürfen ^^ (Scherz)
Sag bescheid wenn du wo mitmachst, binn gerne bereit dir bei ner cola gesellschaft zu leisten#h


----------



## dorschfreund85 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

moin 
ich wollte mal fragen was der beitag ca kosted beim dmv??
bin schon länger in der brandung unterwegs naja für meine jungen 26 jahre...
und dmv hat mich schon lange gereitzt da will ich mal die gelegenheit nutzen wenn schon wer da is der nen plan hat :-D


----------



## Boedchen (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> moin
> ich wollte mal fragen was der beitag ca kosted beim dmv??
> bin schon länger in der brandung unterwegs naja für meine jungen 26 jahre...
> und dmv hat mich schon lange gereitzt da will ich mal die gelegenheit nutzen wenn schon wer da is der nen plan hat :-D



Hast ne PN


----------



## heini mück (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir ja das aktuelle Verbandsheft mal zukommen lassen, es ist gerade im Druck; möchtest Du das richtige Heft, oder reicht es als pdf-Datei? Dann müsstest Du mir mal Deine Mailadresse per PN schicken.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> ...




Wann kommt den das nächste heft raus?


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Guten Morgen und frohe Weihnachten!

Das Heft ist jetzt frisch gedruckt und auf dem Weg zu mir, aber noch bei UPS, ich nehme an, dass es morgen ankommt, dann wird es zusammen mit den Marken für 2012 und den Einladungen für die Jahreshauptversammlungen im Februar eingetütet und rausgeschickt, also um den Jahreswechsel herum sollte es bei den Mitgliedern ankommen!

Viele Grüße,


Dirk


----------



## heini mück (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Aber gerne - wobei es eher Zufall war, dass ich gerade am Rechner sitze! |wavey:


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

hat von euch veleicht 2 daiwa land caster zu verkaufen


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Ich selbst habe noch eine als Wurfrute für meine Freundin, aber ich glaube eine Idee zu haben, wo noch zwei sind; ich werde mal nachfragen.

Es gibt von Daiwa aus Japan ein neues Topmodell, die SLR sowas hab selbst ich noch nicht gesehen! Google mal danach!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*



Abumann schrieb:


> Der Veranstaltungskalender des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012 wird gerade fertig und in den kommenden Tagen auf der Verbandsseite eingestellt, ebenso wie die Ausschreibungen; die Brandungstermine sind folgende:
> 
> 13.-15. April DMV-Brandungsanglertage in Kiel / Schönberg
> 12.-14. Oktober DMV- Brandungsanglertage in Heiligenhafen
> ...




Schönen Guten Tag !

Kann Mir bitte jemand sagen wann und wo die Weltmeisterschaft in Holland 2012 sein soll?
Finde einfach nichts im Netz! ;+

Petri Heil noch für 2012 °°°

Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## kerasounta (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hat von euch veleicht 2 daiwa land caster zu verkaufen



was sollen die denn kosten?

im Ausland gibt es die bestimmt noch zu kaufen..

bei angeljoe habe ich auch was gesehen....


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Hallo Dirk,

die diesjährige Brandungsweltmeisterschaft der Damen und Herren findet im Zeitraum 13.-20. Oktober 2012 in Westduin-Walcheren in der Provinz Zeeland statt; ich nehme an, dass recht bald eine Internetseite zur WM erstellt wird.

Kann ich mit weiteren Informationen dienen?

Viele Grüße,


auch Dirk


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*



Abumann schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> die diesjährige Brandungsweltmeisterschaft der Damen und Herren findet im Zeitraum 13.-20. Oktober 2012 in Westduin-Walcheren in der Provinz Zeeland statt; ich nehme an, dass recht bald eine Internetseite zur WM erstellt wird.
> 
> ...




Hallo Abumann |supergri

Das ging aber sehr schnell hier und es reicht völlig aus!
Jetzt nur noch in Meinen Kalender und gucken ob ich dann kann!
Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende noch!

Gruß Dirk #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Hi Dirk,

müsstest Du nicht, wenn Du qualifiziert bist, schon eine Einladung haben? 
Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende,

auch Dirk


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

malzeit abumann wil auch mit machen sach ma wie das get mit der anmeldung dafür 

gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Wofür - werfen, brandungsangeln...?

Wir sehen uns ja nächstes Wochenende beimMultirollencup, ich bringe mal ein paar Exemplare des DMV-Magazins mit, da kannste dann schon mal reinschauen.


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

jo das gut hir ihr bringt mir ja ne multie mit brauch ich dafür auch eine andere rutte oder kann ich auch meine nehmen

gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

Geht beides - wir haben Ruten da, aber an vielen Ruten für Stationärrolle funktioniert das auch recht gut.


----------



## prime caster 01 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

ales klaro dan bis samstag


----------



## Tim1983 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungs-Termine des DMV e.V. im DAV e.V. für 2012*

@Abumann
Du hast ne Pn, ich bitte um Rückmeldung.

Gruß, Tim


----------

